
Eugene V. Debs and the Endurance of Socialism - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/02/18/eugene-v-debs-and-the-endurance-of-socialism
======
dontbenebby
Ironically, if the Republicans hadn't called nearly every Obama era initiative
"socialism", it might still have the negative connotations it used to.

As more and more people realize that "socialism" doesn't mean "repressive
totalitarian government paired with top down government control of the
market", cries of "that's socialism" when talk is raised of raising tax rates
back to what they were under Reagan will be less effective.

Simply put, when Americans think of socialism, they think of Sweden, not
Soviet Russia - and it's all thanks to Fox News.

~~~
ardy42
> Ironically, if the Republicans hadn't called nearly every Obama era
> initiative "socialism", it might still have the negative connotations it
> used to.

They've also soured their brand so much by inflexibly pursuing the same
dogmatic economic policies (e.g. always cut taxes, always demonize and
eliminate regulation) that people have become much more open to _anything_
that's different.

~~~
dontbenebby
>They've also soured their brand so much by inflexibly pursuing the same
dogmatic economic policies

And then simultaneously they back policies that should be against if they're
truly the party of limited government. (Ex: being anti-marijuana, pro-asset
forfeiture).

A libertarian-style republican who wants to legalize weed, get the troops
home, and roll back mass surveillance could clean up in 2020, but I doubt
that's who the Rs will run.

~~~
ardy42
> A libertarian-style republican who wants to legalize weed, get the troops
> home, and roll back mass surveillance could clean up in 2020, but I doubt
> that's who the Rs will run.

I don't think so. If it were, the Libertarian party would do much better than
it does.

I don't think conservative/libertarian economics is a big winner, and only has
done as well as it has because it's been hitched to social conservatism. Drop
the latter, and a big chunk of the Republican base will be pushed into the
Democratic camp, and the Democrats will win.

I think a genuine populist who can deliver liberal economic policies while
respecting conservative social values would clean up in 2020. Trump pretended
to be one, which I think was crucial to his success, but he's been too weak
and too dishonest to really deliver.

~~~
dontbenebby
> _I don 't think so. If it were, the Libertarian party would do much better
> than it does._

Well, we've trained people on both sides of the aise that voting 3rd party
will result in the "other guy" getting elected :)

